# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Alqueva

## biorreactor

El embalse de Alqueva (el mayor de Europa) que se encuentra en Portugal, es el único cuyo funcionamiento influye en parte de España, concretamente en la desembocadura del Guadiana y en las poblaciones de Huelva que se encuentran junto al río.

Sería interesante, ya que también inunda parte de Badajoz, que sus datos estuvieran recogidos en esta página (embalses.net) y pudiéramos acceder a ellos pues los portugueses no tienen una propia. Si alguien pudiera hacer algo al respecto sería de agradecer.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si sigue desembalsando?

Gracias

----------


## jlois

> El embalse de Alqueva (el mayor de Europa) que se encuentra en Portugal, es el único cuyo funcionamiento influye en parte de España, concretamente en la desembocadura del Guadiana y en las poblaciones de Huelva que se encuentran junto al río.
> 
> Sería interesante, ya que también inunda parte de Badajoz, que sus datos estuvieran recogidos en esta página (embalses.net) y pudiéramos acceder a ellos pues los portugueses no tienen una propia. Si alguien pudiera hacer algo al respecto sería de agradecer.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si sigue desembalsando?
> 
> Gracias


En el hilo de este mismo foro de Embalses-General que tiene por tema Embalses en Portugal, a partir del mensaje número 13 tienes información sobre este espectacular gran pantano.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.


Ah...y el enlace oportuno para que tengas datos concretos sobre "nuestros" vecinos es ...http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...he&map_type=he

----------

